# Trek Boone Sizing issue. Ideas?



## davidwh (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm 6'3" with roughly a 34" inseam. My seat height on a 60cm Trek Domane road bike is right around 84-84.5cm. Trek Boone sizing goes from a 58cm to a 61cm and the issue I'm finding is the maximum seat mast height on the 58 maxes out at ~83cm. If I was going to be racing cross I don't think i'd find this 1.5-2cm lower seat a major issue, but I want this to be a do it all bike and will be doing some road rides (not races) on it. My reach on the 58cm felt great with a 100mm stem, although I have ~5 fingers of drop, more than I'm used too. I would be pleased with the additional headtube height on the 61cm but am worried it will stretch me too far out, and I'll have to put a short stem on it to adjust accordingly. I'm curious if anyone else has run into this issue on this bike or has some suggestions. I'm struggling with three options:

A) Get a 58 Boone, and work with the lower seat mast, possibly need to raise the stem to 17degree, but like the extra standover and better top tube length. 

B) Go to a 61cm Boone, with much more adjustment on the seat mast, and hope I can pull the reach back far enough, and the standover isn't too high. (2.7cm, ~1inch, higher on the 61). 

C) Go with an aluminum frame Trek Crockett in a 58 which uses a traditional seat post which can be raised to my exact seat height, and possibly need to raise the stem a little to decrease drop. 

Note: This will be my first cross bike, and I understand the geometry differences between cross and road, but, I think cross will be perfect for what I'm planning on doing with it, thus I want to make this work. (Commuter, road ride, adventure rides on fireroads, getting into bike packing with specific frame bags). 

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Nater (Feb 7, 2003)

If it were me, I'd _never_ want to deal with a seat height that's 1-1.5cm too low. My seat height is the same on all of my bikes whether I'm racing an endurance race on the MTB, road riding, or CXing. IMHO, the 58cm Boone is too small for you.


----------



## seppo17 (Dec 7, 2008)

go aluminum. cheaper and fits better. Plus if you race cross you know its going to hit the deck(likely multiple times).


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

I was in the same boat. 6'3 I have 84.5mm seat height. ended up with the 61, and was happy. I run a fair amount of bar drop on my cx bike, so ended up needing a lower head set cover and have the stem at -6 on the cover. I have all my contact points set up the same (minus bringing the bard up 1.5cm, the reason I purchased the new frameset) between the new Trek and my old bike, but the trek seems to ride a bit shorter feeling... probably due to my taller setup.


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

p.s. max seat height is to the rails AFAIK, and you can get a longer seat topper. I emailed Lennord Zinn and he answered my question in his column. I think it will be helpful

Technical FAQ: Bike-fitting advice from some of the top names in the field | Cycling News non-stop


----------



## aabbas (Oct 16, 2004)

I have the same height, same inseam, and a 60cm Trek Madone I'm comparing against. I have a 61cm Boone on order that I hope fits right, and I know I'm going to need a relatively short-ish stem and a low-seatback seat cap.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm a little shoreter than you but not by much. I have the same issue with many frames, where the jump goes from a too-small 58 to a too large 60+.

Did you look at sizing on the Kona bikes or Redline? They both seem to be right where I want. Also, a Stevens in a 60 might be right w/ a 58.8 top tube?

If the Trek isn't right, to heck with it, there are some better options for a tall rider. Me personally I'd fit great on the 59 size Kona and there are two larger sizes above that.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

FYI, at least for the Domane and Madone, there is a longer seat mast available. The stock one is typically 135mm and the longer one is 175mm. I'm assuming it's the same one that the Boone uses.

I personally would buy this Boone on eBay whether it fits or not... I love the green color :-D


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

PoorInRichfield said:


> FYI, at least for the Domane and Madone, there is a longer seat mast available. The stock one is typically 135mm and the longer one is 175mm. I'm assuming it's the same one that the Boone uses.
> 
> I personally would buy this Boone on eBay whether it fits or not... I love the green color :-D


On a Domane the stock mast is 175 and the 135 is an option or on a women's model it standard, don't know about the Boone though

Another option is to get a saddle that has a bigger difference between top of the saddle to the bottom of the rails - The Cobb Randee as an example is almost 1.5 CM taller than a Selle Italia saddle and I think the ISMs are taller as well. These would put the saddle height the same as you are used to using a 58 size frame. There's probably others that are taller as well, those are just the ones I have some experience with.

You might be able to move the saddle a little further back to add a little more distance to the crank for you also.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

I see the original post is from 2014, so I doubt the OP cares any more one way or the other, but the seat mast on my 2014 Domane 5.2, 56 cm, is 135mm (I just measured it).


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

PoorInRichfield said:


> I see the original post is from 2014, so I doubt the OP cares any more one way or the other, but the seat mast on my 2014 Domane 5.2, 56 cm, is 135mm (I just measured it).


interesting, I've had 2 Domane frames and both were 175 - 58cm. Had the shop swap for a 135 which had to be ordered both times.


----------

